# just come back from mb showroom new pics of slk



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

got my invite to see the new slk when it arrives in the country next week i should by then get my arrival date


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

I'm not jealous [smiley=bigcry.gif] :mrgreen:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I got an invite for the official Scottish launch of the SLK as well as to be a MB guest at the Scottish Open Golf where I have the opportunity to drive a SL55 F1....now if the rain would just stop, I'd not need to take a boat to get there!


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> got my invite to see the new slk when it arrives in the country next week i should by then get my arrival date


Deffo jealous - waiting for my dealer to get one in to go and play


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2004)

say a few last week in germany.....

a huge improvement.... they look very nice !


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Mark, have you emptied the "TIP" jar.

Are you leaving us.....?

My local MB dealer is having an open week-end, 
to show off the new SLK and new spec / facelifted ? CLK.

Might pop along just to enter the competition for a week-end at the Germany GP.

Ian.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

r14n said:


> Mark, have you emptied the "TIP" jar.
> 
> Are you leaving us.....?
> 
> ...


i am changing my car but i will not be leaving the forum i get my slk in about 12-14 months so i am told some non mb dealers are alredy selling with a 5-10 grand load on top if you want to beat the wait :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If I had to wait that long then I'd cancel my order.
Then in a years time walk in and negotiate on price and get it in a similar timescale.

:?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2004)

didn't the original have some silly 2 or 3 year+ waiting list ?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> If I had to wait that long then I'd cancel my order.
> Then in a years time walk in and negotiate on price and get it in a similar timescale.
> 
> :?


with all due respect scotty this is mb were talking about not vw you could not even get a discount on the 150 when it first came out and i don't think you still can.


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Test drove it a couple of weeks ago and I liked it in general, but it is not a sporty as the TT. Steering and suspension are not at the TT level. The air scarf is a very funny thing  . I went with a friend in his old SLK (with the AMG pack) and his car really looked old next to the new one! I guess it will be the same with the TT. :? I really think the AMG pack is essential for the car. The dealer had one silver w/o AMG and a silver with the AMG spoilers and wheels and the difference in looks is amazing. THe AMG one was a better drive as well. A little firmer but not hard. 
Kingcutter, you'll find the 163hp engine a lot faster (at least in feel) than the 150. Although the sound of the kompressor is not my thing. :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Jazzedout said:


> Test drove it a couple of weeks ago and I liked it in general, but it is not a sporty as the TT. Steering and suspension are not at the TT level. The air scarf is a very funny thing  . I went with a friend in his old SLK (with the AMG pack) and his car really looked old next to the new one! I guess it will be the same with the TT. :? I really think the AMG pack is essential for the car. The dealer had one silver w/o AMG and a silver with the AMG spoilers and wheels and the difference in looks is amazing. THe AMG one was a better drive as well. A little firmer but not hard.
> Kingcutter, you'll find the 163hp engine a lot faster (at least in feel) than the 150. Although the sound of the kompressor is not my thing. :?


Odd that you say that the handling is poor, as I was led to believe that it was not only a vast improvement on the old one, but was on par with many other cars in the sector - which is a roundabout way of saying that it's probably better than the TT.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Kell said:


> Jazzedout said:
> 
> 
> > Test drove it a couple of weeks ago and I liked it in general, but it is not a sporty as the TT. Steering and suspension are not at the TT level. The air scarf is a very funny thing  . I went with a friend in his old SLK (with the AMG pack) and his car really looked old next to the new one! I guess it will be the same with the TT. :? I really think the AMG pack is essential for the car. The dealer had one silver w/o AMG and a silver with the AMG spoilers and wheels and the difference in looks is amazing. THe AMG one was a better drive as well. A little firmer but not hard.
> ...


From what I've been led to believe here, NOTHING is better than a TT. It is simply not possible that any new car can outdo this style icon. :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm tempted to moderate Kell's post. I didn't think you was allowed to say such things on here!!

:wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2004)

now if the mighty 163 bhp from the 2.0 litre aint enough... those wizzards at Brabus have squeezed an amazing 193bhp... what fun..

at least they know have to put some real party gear on the SLK !

















[/list]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Congrats KC  The new SLK looks set to become a real head turner 8)

This months EVO (Aug '04) has run a group test of the new Merc against the TVR Tamora, Honda S2000, 350Z Convertable, BMW Z4 and Porsche Boxster S....as I've moved into the latter - it would be churlish of me to revel in which car got the most stars :wink: 

It's going to be a long wait for you!

Jackie x


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

Just got back from seeing the new SLK. Fully loaded 200 - it's great. Much more sporty looking and meaty - clearly trying to appeal to the bloke market. 18 month wait for the 200 - don't know about 350. Will be a success I reckon. 

Out for a drive in the next week or so - when they have it on the road  .


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

pics

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/kingcutter/slk%20013.jpg


----------

